# Woooo-oh; the cats of Brixton



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

First in a series of photos of the cats that roam the market at night.



This is tiny kitteh. He gets bullied by the bigger cats but is very friendly and affectionate. There are many bigger cats on the market and he (she?) is a mere baby. But she's quite flighty if necessary


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

She's pretty.

Is that chocolate coloured nail varnish you have on?


----------



## Libertad (Aug 21, 2012)

*subscribes to thread*


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She's pretty.
> 
> Is that chocolate coloured nail varnish you have on?



Nah. I was taking the photo and I am currently sporting green nail varnish. That's my other half and it's probably dirt tbh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Nah. I was taking the photo and I am currently sporting green nail varnish. That's my other half and it's probably dirt tbh


----------



## boohoo (Aug 21, 2012)

I love all the market kitties.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

This is another market cat (although he doesn't know it).



This is Max. He is our cat. He is veh old and stupid. He mostly stays indoors cos he has from when he was a kitteh (we got him when he was 9 and now he's 17). He once went out and tried to have a fight with one of the other market cats, but lost cos he's not as hard as them  Despite that he is lovely 

More cats to come as they are spotted...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I love all the market kitties.


Whereas the kitties who hang out at the Trinity are bit more posh....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

he's very fluffy

17?


----------



## netbob (Aug 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Whereas the kitties who hang out at the Trinity are bit more posh....


----------



## Libertad (Aug 21, 2012)

I used to live in the Canterbury Crescent squats for a bit and fed the street cats. What a fine bunch of felines they were. I took great pleasure in being able to coax the police cat into the garden and feed and fuss him.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> he's very fluffy
> 
> 17?



I know  (((my sofa)))

We're not 100% on his age cos he'd from Battersea but the vet reckons between 17-18. He is veh sleepy a lot if the time 

Anyway, I will document the other market cats ASAP. Including the BIG FAT TABBY TOM, the butcher's cat and Suki the tube cat . Stay tuned for moar exciting instalments


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2012)

Why's Suki called Tube Cat?

Any black cats?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 21, 2012)

Libertad said:


> I took great pleasure in being able to coax the police cat into the garden and feed and fuss him.


 
You realise he was probably working undercover and trying to infiltrate your place, don't you?

Did he father any kittens with the resident squatter cats as part of his ploy?


----------



## Libertad (Aug 21, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> You realise he was probably working undercover and trying to infiltrate your place, don't you?
> 
> Did he father any kittens with the resident squatter cats as part of his ploy?


 
From the second floor landing bog we could see straight into their refs room and we'd see him sneaking food off the table. Shame he didn't shit on their chips.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why's Suki called Tube Cat?
> 
> Any black cats?



She was a kitten born in the back yard of the tube station and abandoned by her Mum  My neighbour took her in after some training cos she was feral and took a bit if coaxing. She is totally black and very lovely if a little wary  

There's been loads if kittehs born out the back of the tube. I think I started a thread about it maybe 6 years ago but can't search as on my phone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe this one?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-what-can-i-do-with-them.113007/#post-3798895


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2012)

or this?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/kittens-in-the-albert.58149/#post-2022065


----------



## colacubes (Aug 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe this one?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-what-can-i-do-with-them.113007/#post-3798895


 
It was this one   Sadly only 1 survived in the end


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2012)

There's a lovely little black and white cat that lives on Station Road near Gresham Road.

A few times it's walked with me for a bit when I'm walking home late at night. I'll take a pic next time.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 23, 2012)

might be the same one as ed is referring to, but there's a brilliantly splodgy black 'n white 'cow cat' which hangs out a lot in Market Row / outside the laundry & Brixton Business Centre on Coldharbour Lane. Never been that friendly with me tho'...


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> might be the same one as ed is referring to, but there's a brilliantly splodgy black 'n white 'cow cat' which hangs out a lot in Market Row / outside the laundry & Brixton Business Centre on Coldharbour Lane. Never been that friendly with me tho'...


That's a different one. It's not very friendly.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2012)

trabuquera said:


> might be the same one as ed is referring to, but there's a brilliantly splodgy black 'n white 'cow cat' which hangs out a lot in Market Row / outside the laundry & Brixton Business Centre on Coldharbour Lane. Never been that friendly with me tho'...


 


editor said:


> That's a different one. It's not very friendly.


 
Yep - different one.  Rather bitey.  Hangs out near us and tries to nick Suki's territory


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 23, 2012)

We want to see more cats please


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> We want to see more cats please


 
They all seem to have heard about my mission and are avoiding me    I am on the look out though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 23, 2012)

nipsla said:


> They all seem to have heard about my mission and are avoiding me   I am on the look out though


 
You need to walk around with some sardines in your pocket


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 23, 2012)

Ooo, would there be room to add a couple of more surburban kittehs from Brixton Hill? I'm afraid they're not quite "Brixton" or streetwise enough to hang out at the market, but perhaps they represent the changing demographic to SW2/9?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2012)

nipsla said:


> First in a series of photos of the cats that roam the market at night.
> 
> View attachment 22316
> 
> This is tiny kitteh. He gets bullied by the bigger cats but is very friendly and affectionate. There are many bigger cats on the market and he (she?) is a mere baby. But she's quite flighty if necessary


Someone is brave wearing flip flops in brixton market!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2012)

nipsla said:


> First in a series of photos of the cats that roam the market at night.
> 
> View attachment 22316
> 
> This is tiny kitteh. He gets bullied by the bigger cats but is very friendly and affectionate. There are many bigger cats on the market and he (she?) is a mere baby. But she's quite flighty if necessary


 
I have seen him asleep on one of those pallet carrier thingys during the day before


----------



## story (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw a black cat with white moustaches in Electric Lane a few weeks ago, but not since. Young handsome fella, he was. Anyone else seen him?


----------



## qosno1 (Aug 23, 2012)

story said:


> I saw a black cat with white moustaches in Electric Lane a few weeks ago, but not since. Young handsome fella, he was. Anyone else seen him?


 
I saw him lying down in the market near Franco Manca on Saturday afternoon. He looked like he was fast asleep while there were hundereds of people stepping over him and chirping loudly into their phones. He couldn't give a stuff. Then I saw him mooching about the back garden of the Duke of Edinburgh on Sunday night. He was eating leftovers and chips that'd fallen on the floor. I remember thinking that it seemed like quite a big range for a cat but I don't know that much about these things.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2012)

This cat I saw in shop opposite Rec. One of the shops in arches. It was a Sunday morning in May.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone is brave wearing flip flops in brixton market!


action sandals


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone is brave wearing flip flops in brixton market!


 
It's fine if you do it after 8pm once the bin van's been round


----------



## leanderman (Aug 24, 2012)

A cat stole into our house last night via a kitchen window and took a crap just inside the front door. Messy.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2012)

I saw *two* cats with the 'cow-like; markings leaving the laundry on Coldharbour Lane tonight and heading straight into the Brixton Square development. I think one was the kitteh pictured in the OP.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2012)

qosno1 said:


> I saw him lying down in the market near Franco Manca on Saturday afternoon. He looked like he was fast asleep while there were hundereds of people stepping over him and chirping loudly into their phones. He couldn't give a stuff. Then I saw him mooching about the back garden of the Duke of Edinburgh on Sunday night. He was eating leftovers and chips that'd fallen on the floor. I remember thinking that it seemed like quite a big range for a cat but I don't know that much about these things.


 
If he is not neuteured that may explain it. Tom cats do wander further in that case.


----------



## magneze (Aug 24, 2012)

There are only three cats in Brixton? Is this right? Or are they vampire cats that cameras cannot see?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 24, 2012)

magneze said:


> There are only three cats in Brixton? Is this right? Or are they vampire cats that cameras cannot see?


 
They are avoiding me   It's most annoying


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

i cant wait to meet the kitties


----------



## crawl (Aug 25, 2012)

I actually recognize that cat in the original post. Mostly because it wouldn't get out of my way and looked young... it has not learned the power of human evil yet apparently. There's also a cool cat who hangs with the gents near the fire station arch market who is awesome and likes to talk and play. He is black. The ones hanging around "Brixton Castle Square Fortress for ye Rich" are seemingly dirty and scared. One is very fat and looks like a cow. The other has such long hair that you can barely see its legs when it runs across the road. They run away from me when I call them.

This is my knowledge of local cats, thank you for your time.


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2012)

Good knowledge


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2012)

brixton kitteh-cam needed?


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 25, 2012)

There was a litter of pale ginger / beige kittens in the Granville Arcade's back yard earlier this year. I still occasionally see one or two of them. They are very beautiful but very feral so probably wouldn't make good housecats. Of course I never have a camera or phone with me when I see them.


----------



## Fiona Melville (Aug 27, 2012)

nipsla said:


> First in a series of photos of the cats that roam the market at night.
> 
> View attachment 22316
> 
> This is tiny kitteh. He gets bullied by the bigger cats but is very friendly and affectionate. There are many bigger cats on the market and he (she?) is a mere baby. But she's quite flighty if necessary


I think it's "Patch" he's older now - yes, he sleeps on the tables outside the Ghanaian fish and veg shop. His brother "Shadow" who is completely black was hit by a car last weekend. We took him to the Blue Cross animal hospital in Victoria who operated and saved his life. He's doing well and going to a new home.


----------



## Fiona Melville (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 28, 2012)

nice work Fiona.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 28, 2012)

Update:





This is Greg  He is one of the Albert's cats. He doesn't come out to play very often except when he hears birds (the ones with wings obv) in the garden. As you can see he doesn't mind being picked up but if you do it for too long he will scratch the fuck out of you


----------



## Fiona Melville (Aug 28, 2012)

Fiona Melville said:


> I think it's "Patch" she's older now - yes, she sleeps on the tables outside the Ghanaian fish and veg shop. Her brother "Shadow" who is completely black was hit by a car last weekend. We took her to the Blue Cross animal hospital in Victoria who operated and saved his life. He's doing well and going to a new home.


Sorry, "Patch" is indeed a boy!  We just noticed.  Now - anyone know where "Spot" his mum has gone?  Photo to follow.  Missing in Action.  We haven't seen her for ages.  She's mainly white with black spots and orangey eyes.


----------



## T & P (Aug 29, 2012)

I didn't know one of The Albert's cats was a Kitler


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2012)

Gresham Road this morning. First photo cat is watching dog on other side of road. Second one is the cat making a dash across the road back to the Railway Arches after the dumb dog had gone.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2012)

second photo. Why are cats so bad at crossing roads. They just make a run for it. He got across back to the Railway Arches safely.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Why are cats so bad at crossing roads.


 
Dunno.  

The only time I have had to do a full on emergency stop in 20 years of driving was due to a cat very late one night in Lincolnshire - I was probably the only car along that bit of road in at least 10 minutes and the silly bugger made a dash for it in front of me. 

I think I must have taken the last hair off his tail, as I didn't feel a bump or hear anything, and there was no sign of him by the time I got out...


----------



## crawl (Sep 4, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> second photo. Why are cats so bad at crossing roads. They just make a run for it. He got across back to the Railway Arches safely.


 
Ah, there he is. He hangs with the fruit & veg guys across from the fire house, he's nice

I don't know why cats are so shit at crossing roads -- I think they just panic and dart for it, where as you see dogs kind of confusedly staggering back and forth not sure when to commit. I see humans do both of those things in Brixton so I don't think it's so weird after all


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2012)

crawl said:


> Ah, there he is. He hangs with the fruit & veg guys across from the fire house, he's nice
> l


 
Thats where I took the photo. He was on the other side of road from Fire Station. Looked like he was going back to the veg wholesalers in arches. Think Ive seen him around before.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Dunno.
> 
> The only time I have had to do a full on emergency stop in 20 years of driving was due to a cat very late one night in Lincolnshire - I was probably the only car along that bit of road in at least 10 minutes and the silly bugger made a dash for it in front of me.
> 
> I think I must have taken the last hair off his tail, as I didn't feel a bump or hear anything, and there was no sign of him by the time I got out...


 
My Cat ( long gone now) used to go into the market area at night. I was coming home late one night he must have seen me and dashed across road. There were hardly any cars but he managed to get hit by the only car coming down road. Friend helped to get him to vets at 4 am. He was ok in couple of days despite being knocked unconscious. Vet said cats are surprisingly tough.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 6, 2012)

News incoming  I give you pictures of Big Fat Tom Cat





He's fat, full of fleas, and a little bit bitey. Plus he sprays everywhere 

But he's really quite sweet


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 1, 2012)

This is Tiger who lives at the grocer's next to Franco Manca. He looks well 'ard in this pic but is very smiley and friendly and loves a stroke and a head massage. He hangs out under the tables at Seven opposite or in front of the fishmonger and pretty much owns that section of Market Row. Muscular and not to be messed with.






Here he is guarding some corn.







Sorry about the huge pics. Not sure what happened there. I can resize them if it's an issue.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 2, 2012)

This is Ginge Cat, who lives in one of the houses behind mine. He/she's only a little 'un - about 5 months old I understand - but growing quickly. He/she was very nervous when first in my garden, but I've been nice and he/she keeps returning to say hello and gets braver ever time. Cheeky bugger has even been seen in the kitchen a few times when I've had the back door open. Certainly the most sociable of local cats near my house - the rest tend to run a mile when they see me out in the garden.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 2, 2012)

As you can see, Ginge Cat is a fan of reading the classifieds in the South London Press. However he/she tried to eat the Lambeth Weekender and the Brixton Bugle


----------



## colacubes (Oct 2, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> As you can see, Ginge Cat is a fan of reading the classifieds in the South London Press. However he/she tried to eat the Lambeth Weekender and the Brixton Bugle


 
Ginge is clearly a fan of stabbings and jumble sales


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2012)

Kitteh 



I don't see this cat very often as he's very shy but I think he lives in the fruit & veg storage yard on Electric Lane


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 24, 2012)

nipsla said:


> First in a series of photos of the cats that roam the market at night.
> 
> View attachment 22316
> 
> This is tiny kitteh. He gets bullied by the bigger cats but is very friendly and affectionate. There are many bigger cats on the market and he (she?) is a mere baby. But she's quite flighty if necessary


I saw this little un on my cycle this morning


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

There's three cats - including the black and white one I mentioned before - who live in one of the traders' arches on Brixton Station Rd near Gresham Rd.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2012)

This little badgirl/badboy ball of black fluff lives in the Trinity:


----------



## Ms T (Oct 26, 2012)

That cat is seriously cute!

I miss Charlie, who used to live in that shop  under the railway bridge on Coldharbour Lane, just before you get to Brixton Village/Granville Arcade.  He was the friendliest cat ever, and had his own fan club, but has gone to a new owner now that the shop has been remodelled.  I wish I'd got a photo of him before he went.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2012)

editor said:


> There's three cats - including the black and white one I mentioned before - who live in one of the traders' arches on Brixton Station Rd near Gresham Rd.


 
Pics or GTFO


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This little badgirl/badboy ball of black fluff lives in the Trinity:


*lays trail of cheese leading to the Barrier Block.


----------



## netbob (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 29, 2012)

Dunno where to post this, but this is as good as place as any: my sister shared a lift in LA yesterday with a man with a porcupine on a lead. Sadly no pics.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh noes! Missing kitteh 






This was posted outside the Esso garage on Brixton Road


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 30, 2012)

A market cat seems to have adopted me. We met at the greengrocer opposite the Express caff. She made a beeline for me and the shop owner asked me to take her as 'we cannot take care of a cat'. Maybe she is somebody else's lost cat who just fetched up in the shop? She seems too relaxed to be a market cat. I just carried her home and she settled in immediately. The guy didn't even know her age or gender. Most odd. I'll be gutted if she's chipped and belongs to someone else.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> A market cat seems to have adopted me....


Cute!

The ginge cat I posted further up the thread seems to have adopted me too! Hasn't moved in yet though....


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2012)

Market Row puddy tat.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 6, 2012)

That's Tiger from upthread! He was roaming quite far from base today. We had a cuddle in Electric Lane. I'm going to bring my adopted market cat to see him soon, seeing as how they used to be neighbours.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2012)

Is market cat officially yours now Frumious?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 7, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> That's Tiger from upthread! He was roaming quite far from base today. We had a cuddle in Electric Lane. I'm going to bring my adopted market cat to see him soon, seeing as how they used to be neighbours.


I saw that cat zoom under one of the fruit stalls at about 200mph the other day, just as a massive rottweiller came into view... 

In other kitty news, Ginge cat from further up the thread is definitely adopting me now. Every time I'm in the garden he/she comes to say hello and is very friendly. Now Ginge has begun to insinuate himself/herself into my kitchen....


----------



## story (Dec 7, 2012)

Saw a wonderful teenager bandit-face cat in one of the grocery stores on Atlantic Road. Apparently he has nothing to do with that shop, having been born and rooted elsewhere in the market, but visits the store daily as part of his duties.


----------



## story (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm a little worried that, now that this whole thing is happening in the markets, some safety elf will come along and say "Food present, therefore no cats..."

I really like seeing the cats wandering about, and I'm pretty sure they keep the vermin down.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2012)

story said:


> I'm a little worried that, now that this whole thing is happening in the markets, some safety elf will come along and say "Food present, therefore no cats..."
> 
> I really like seeing the cats wandering about, and I'm pretty sure they keep the vermin down.


They're there to keep the vermin down, I think.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> A market cat seems to have adopted me. We met at the greengrocer opposite the Express caff. She made a beeline for me and the shop owner asked me to take her as 'we cannot take care of a cat'. Maybe she is somebody else's lost cat who just fetched up in the shop? She seems too relaxed to be a market cat. I just carried her home and she settled in immediately. The guy didn't even know her age or gender. Most odd. I'll be gutted if she's chipped and belongs to someone else.


Cat looks like it has decided yours will do just fine.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 7, 2012)

She acts like she was born here. Everything that's mine is hers. I am followed at all times so that my activities may be closely inspected. If she could follow me round Brixton I reckon she would.


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 7, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Is market cat officially yours now Frumious?


I don't know whether she's chipped - we haven't been to the vet yet - we're waiting for the harness to arrive in the post.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2012)

She looks like she could be my cat Hendrix's little sister.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> She acts like she was born here. Everything that's mine is hers. I am followed at all times so that my activities may be closely inspected. If she could follow me round Brixton I reckon she would.


My first cat used to follow me from my house to my girlfriend's house (about a mile, and over two main roads), wait outside for hours, then accompany me back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2012)

Ms T said:


> She looks like she could be my cat Hendrix's little sister.


She does!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2012)

I want a cat


----------



## story (Dec 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> My first cat used to follow me from my house to my girlfriend's house (about a mile, and over two main roads), wait outside for hours, then accompany me back.


 
My auld warrior fella had a really big roaming area. Sometimes I'd spot him blocks away from the house, and he'd spot me. Then he'd go, like, "What the hell are you doing so far from home!? It's not safe! These roads are dangerous! Go home! come on, I'll take you... this way, this way...! No, not that way, this way, come on...!" Then he'd call after me as I walked on my way: "Be careful! Don't get lost!... fool...!"

And when I'd get home he'd be waiting for me on the windowsill and be all glad and pleased to see me home safe and sound.


----------



## paolo (Dec 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I want a cat



Please burgle my house. You'll find there's four. Take as many as you need.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 21, 2012)

Festive cat update 





I don't think he was that pleased about it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Festive cat update
> 
> View attachment 26444
> 
> ...


 
Maybe he was wondering where his pint was


----------



## Frumious B. (Dec 21, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I don't know whether she's chipped - we haven't been to the vet yet - we're waiting for the harness to arrive in the post.


Turns out she really is a market cat - I've taken her for a few tours and several traders and shoppers remember her from when she was tiny. She's about 6 months old.  I didn't know a cat with a semi-feral upbringing could be so docile and domesticated.  She seems to care more about being loved than about food. I let her roam around and she's so curious she's always wanting to see the neighbours' flats. Only one has so far allowed her to show herself around, but she's doing her best to seduce all the others.


----------



## katie_m (Dec 24, 2012)

Has anyone seen the black and white Hitler cat on Saltoun recently?  I noticed that he has been immortalised in graffiti on the green power box thingy on the corner, but I haven't seen The Actual Cat, so I am worrying about him.  He's a lush cat, just about the friendliest you could meet, although I once saw him devouring a pigeon down there so he's obviously not without a hunter's instinct.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2012)

katie_m said:


> just about the friendliest you could meet, although I once saw him devouring a pigeon down there


 
bet the pigeons don't think that


----------



## colacubes (Dec 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Turns out she really is a market cat - I've taken her for a few tours and several traders and shoppers remember her from when she was tiny. She's about 6 months old. I didn't know a cat with a semi-feral upbringing could be so docile and domesticated. She seems to care more about being loved than about food. I let her roam around and she's so curious she's always wanting to see the neighbours' flats. Only one has so far allowed her to show herself around, but she's doing her best to seduce all the others.


 
They really can be domesticated with time.  My neighbour took in a market cat a few years back and she's absolutely lovely


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen a market cat. 
Which bit of the market do they hang about and when? I may have to abduct one


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2012)

katie_m said:


> Has anyone seen the black and white Hitler cat on Saltoun recently? I noticed that he has been immortalised in graffiti on the green power box thingy on the corner, but I haven't seen The Actual Cat, so I am worrying about him. He's a lush cat, just about the friendliest you could meet, although I once saw him devouring a pigeon down there so he's obviously not without a hunter's instinct.


 If you mean the one that hangs out a lot on Saltoun Rd, he belongs to someone I know and was run over a few weeks ago.  He was quite badly injured, but is recovering afaik.


----------



## katie_m (Dec 24, 2012)

Ms T said:


> If you mean the one that hangs out a lot on Saltoun Rd, he belongs to someone I know and was run over a few weeks ago. He was quite badly injured, but is recovering afaik.


 
That's the very one.  What is his name?  My toddler and I just call him 'the black and white boy'; she cried today because he wasn't there (I tried telling her he was having his breakfast but my excuses must be testing her patience!)

I am really glad he is on the mend, thank you for update.


----------



## MariaLeFrink (Dec 27, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This little badgirl/badboy ball of black fluff lives in the Trinity:


Oh my goodness this cat is sooo cute and cross-eyed! I want to steal it.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 1, 2013)

It would appear some of the market cats have decided to squat the pipes outside our place


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2013)

nipsla said:


> It would appear some of the market cats have decided to squat the pipes outside our place


This is how it starts. It's a clear statement of strategic intent from the cats. One minute you're taking pics of them, next minute they're rubbing up your leg when you walk past, then they're in your kitchen getting a quick bit of milk or tuna etc etc.....and before you know it, they've moved in with you (like Frumious B.) 

You've gotta love 'em...


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm guessing that they're hot water pipes?

Or maybe there's some sort of pussy pleasing vibration going on.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 1, 2013)

Lost cat alert.......

http://www.brixtonblog.com/missing-moggies-help-find-benito-in-brixton/9913


----------



## colacubes (Feb 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm guessing that they're hot water pipes?
> 
> Or maybe there's some sort of pussy pleasing vibration going on.


 
I say 

Yep I think they're hot water pipes.  Never seen all 3 of them together like that though.  My guess is one of them is on heat as there seemed to be a bit of argy bargy between the tabby and one of the black ones.  So no doubt the outside of our gaff will absolutely stink of cat piss tomorrow


----------



## T & P (Feb 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm guessing that they're hot water pipes?
> 
> Or maybe there's some sort of pussy pleasing vibration going on.


----------



## Kellett Kid (Feb 2, 2013)

Ms T said:


> If you mean the one that hangs out a lot on Saltoun Rd, he belongs to someone I know and was run over a few weeks ago.  He was quite badly injured, but is recovering afaik.


I hope he's recovering well...is  his name Albert? Me and the mrs miss him on our way to and from the tube as he always brightens up the walk and such a friendly cat.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2013)

I saw two black and white cats coochying up to each other in one of the fruit & veg shops on Electric Avenue last night...they were checking each other out in a Valentine's stylee, it was very cute. Unfortunately I didn't have my camera on me


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2013)

Lovely ginger in the Villaaage don't know what happened to the eyes  but its looking more Villaage of the Daaamned!!
I like how he's guarding the dried fish !


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2013)

Tortoiseshell enjoying a kebab on Atlantic Rd.  His feet and tip of tail look like he's just come out of the snow. ATTACH=full]29053[/ATTACH]


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2013)

I also saw Will Self in the Villaage I'm not sure if he counts as a 'cat of  Brixton market'.  He was wearing a flat cap so blended in quite well .


----------



## colacubes (Feb 15, 2013)

Good work ash 

I think there maybe an outbreak of market kittehs soon.  All the local cats seem to have got a bit horny recently and some of them seem to have created little homes in quiet places round the market


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Good work ash
> 
> I think there maybe an outbreak of market kittehs soon.  All the local cats seem to have got a bit horny recently and some of them seem to have created little homes in quiet places round the market


I will have to go kitty hunting it is kitten season in March/April I think so you are probably right.  I remember on the two occasions in the last 15 year we have looked for a kitten from Battersea they have advised coming back in Spring.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 15, 2013)

i'm no where near a market, but there is a few food shops, restaurants, bakers, fish shop down the rd to me. and a whole pack of contented looking cats have their home on open land and an empty house there. The council tend to leave them alone which is good. recently i had 1 mother cat and 2 baby gingers arrive in my garden, well because the council are doing door knocks next week to make you pay $105 per cat rego i moved all 3 down the rd. they came back


----------



## leanderman (Feb 15, 2013)

Has no one read Jonathan Franzen's Freedom, in which he points out that cats are a band of murderous Nazis fanatically dedicated to exterminating all birdlife?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Has no one read Jonathan Franzen's Freedom, in which he points out that cats are a band of murderous Nazis fanatically dedicated to exterminating all birdlife?


 
Troll


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2013)

I have read it, but I fully endorse cats eating other creatures


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 16, 2013)

ash said:


> View attachment 29050 View attachment 29051 View attachment 29050 View attachment 29051
> 
> Lovely ginger in the Villaaage don't know what happened to the eyes but its looking more Villaage of the Daaamned!!
> I like how he's guarding the dried fish !


Third Avenue Ginge. He's one of a litter of several born last year next to the rubbish compactor in the fishyard at the back of the Granville. There's a younger grey-and-white one that belongs to people at Kumasi Market, who is much less feral and lets people pick him/her up. The two of them play together now but in a few months' time I don't fancy grey-and-white's chances in the inevitable barney.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 16, 2013)

ash said:


> I also saw Will Self in the Villaage I'm not sure if he counts as a 'cat of Brixton market'. He was wearing a flat cap so blended in quite well .


http://www.newstatesman.com/culture...my-intolerances-i’ve-found-wheat-free-sausage


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2013)

ash said:


> I also saw Will Self in the Villaage I'm not sure if he counts as a 'cat of Brixton market'. He was wearing a flat cap so blended in quite well .


I just read that as 'wearing a cat flap'. My initial thought was 'Yeah, that doesn't fucking surprise me.'


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 16, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> recently i had 1 mother cat and 2 baby gingers arrive in my garden, well because the council are doing door knocks next week to make you pay $105 per cat rego i moved all 3 down the rd. they came back


 Don't understand the underlined bit.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 16, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Don't understand the underlined bit.


 


in this area you have to pay

$105 p/a to keep a dog.
$105 p/a to keep a cat

if they are de-sexed its $55 p/a.

The animal registration goes from sept 1st to sept 1st.

They recently had an amnesty which ended on 8th feb.

It meant that if you hadn't renewed your registration since last september or were registering a new animal, you could go in and register your animal for the months up to this coming september at a pro rata cost, ie; i think it was something like $52 until registration is due again in sept.

Now the amnesty has ended the council are going around knocking on peoples doors, if your animal isn't registered its a $220 fine PLUS the whole years registration fee of $105.

You are only allowed 2 dogs and 2 cats maximum and the cats have to be on your property at all times. yeah right 

there is quite a revolution going on atm as this council charges much more than others and people are up in arms at the cost, especially as there is no concession for the elderly or those on benefits and no subsidy for de-sexing.

As part of my job I regularly use the local animal refuge as a vehicle through which to work with traumatised young people and recently i have observed that people who cant afford this registration are dumping their pets 

http://www.frasercoastchronicle.com...ons-jump-2700-ahead-council-doorknoc/1757346/

http://www.frasercoastchronicle.com.au/news/protest-against-pet-registration-prices-mboro/1755509/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 16, 2013)

I forgot you were in Oz


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 16, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I forgot you were in Oz


 
in queensland if they can charge, fine or tax you they will


----------



## leanderman (Feb 16, 2013)

If dog licences reduced the amount of crap on the pavements, I'd welcome their introduction. Neither seems likely.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 16, 2013)

Look who I made friends with this afternoon 







He/she normally legs it but I managed to get close as it approved of the eau de chlorine post a swim


----------



## ash (Feb 16, 2013)

nipsla said:


> Look who I made friends with this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 29078
> 
> ...


She's lovely and definitely looks like a she I think whereas the two I I saw yesterday looked  like males.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 16, 2013)

So sweet! You should encourage her to adopt you!


----------



## colacubes (Feb 16, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> So sweet! You should encourage her to adopt you!


 
I'd love to but our elderly fella might not take kindly to it   I will however be strongly encouraging one of my neighbours to do so


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2013)

Brixton Village yesterday


----------



## billythefish (Mar 9, 2013)

Just seen a small Kitten that looks lost... it's on the corner of Arodene Road and Brixton Hill and keeps running across the road and into the old job centre. It's tabby with white markings on its front. Not sure if it's an escapee or been dumped, and it's impossible to catch.


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 12, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton Village yesterday


This fellow is very likely to be the daddy in about nine weeks' time. Kumasi kitten - who is very friendly and lets anyone pick her up and cuddle her, and has quite a fan club amongst visitors to the Arcade - was making a right old racket this morning.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

saw this cheeky fella/lady in Nour the other day, hiding between the bags of rice looking for some food


----------



## leanderman (Apr 15, 2013)

After crossing between several houses


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> saw this cheeky fella/lady in Nour the other day, hiding between the bags of rice looking for some food


 
That's Tiger from Brixton Foods. I suspect he is my cat's Daddy. I'm hoping to arrange a meeting soon.


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 8, 2013)

Not long to go now. Not sure she has decided where to have them yet though.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> View attachment 33461
> 
> Not long to go now. Not sure she has decided where to have them yet though.


 
  She hangs around at the back of our flats quite a lot so I reckon we'll be dealing with kittens soon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2013)

colacubes said:


> She hangs around at the back of our flats quite a lot so I reckon we'll be dealing with kittens soon


 
is kitten-cam in the process of being set up?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2013)

colacubes said:


> She hangs around at the back of our flats quite a lot so I reckon we'll be dealing with kittens soon


 
ETA -actually on a second (not quite so drunk/late) look, that is in fact a different cat.  There is however a very similar one that looks pregnant round the back of mine.


----------



## fortyplus (Jun 9, 2013)

colacubes said:


> ETA -actually on a second (not quite so drunk/late) look, that is in fact a different cat. There is however a very similar one that looks pregnant round the back of mine.


The picture is of Kumasi-kitty, resident at Kumasi Market in 3rd Avenue in the Granville.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 9, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> The picture is of Kumasi-kitty, resident at Kumasi Market in 3rd Avenue in the Granville.


 
Makes sense. The one I'm thinking of is a resident of the market trader's lock up/back of Bradys/back of tube station.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 11, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Look who I made friends with this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 29078
> 
> ...


 
Ok, so this is the lovely little kitteh that is preggers. And as it turns out much more preggers than we thought cos I saw what I think was her waters breaking this afternoon  She was digging, then got into what I can only describe as a crouching position against the wall while her stomach seemed to move and some vaguely bloody goo came out from her back end. She's hanging around outside ours and isn't legging it like she normally does as I think it's relatively quiet and safe for the centre. Some of the other local Toms seem to be hanging around like they know something is going on  Although the cat whose territory it is (a neutered boy from next door) seems to be ok with her.

Anyone got any advice if she has them? I know not to touch them if she's about and I've left her a bit of food to keep her strength up. Maybe get a box and some newspaper so she can make a nest (the area she's having them in is completely open


----------



## Rich_G76 (Jun 12, 2013)

def get a box old blanket/towel and put in a quite out of the way place where she can feel safe, water maybe some food ?


----------



## Rich_G76 (Jun 12, 2013)

waiting for his dinner


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2013)

Valentia Place:


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 29, 2013)

Beeeyooootiful pussy cat. Probably a close relative of mine.  (My cat, not me.)


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2013)

He looks like a right old bruiser.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2013)

Aw! Electric Lane last night:


----------



## colacubes (Jul 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Aw! Electric Lane last night:
> 
> View attachment 35370


 

Pfft   That's the fucker that pisses all over my bike/plants/doormat   He is quite cute though


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 26, 2013)

There's a litter of kittens that need adopting somewhere behind Clarence House, one of the former squats in Rushcroft Road. They were in the back yard but the mother was scared by the eviction so she moved them all. Maybe they're in a Saltoun Road garden now. The RSPCA came to collect them but couldn't get to them. The HCEO thugs are putting food out for the mother. I donated a couple of cans the other day.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 26, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There's a litter of kittens that need adopting somewhere behind Clarence House, one of the former squats in Rushcroft Road. They were in the back yard but the mother was scared by the eviction so she moved them all. Maybe they're in a Saltoun Road garden now. The RSPCA came to collect them but couldn't get to them. The HCEO thugs are putting food out for the mother. I donated a couple of cans the other day.


 

I would be interested in adopting one of the kittens. Hope they and mother are ok in this heat. Well done for donating some food.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe you could come and make friends with the thugs and/or the guardians so you can put food in the back yard and watch where the mother goes after she's eaten? I'll ask the thugs later.  From what they tell me the kittens are too small to be separated from the mother at the moment. But if you could make friends with the mother and find out where the kittens are perhaps you could end up with one of them and help the RSPCA to collect the rest?


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 26, 2013)

Another shot of that chunky chap from earlier in the thread, who I've seen around Electric Avenue:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 26, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Maybe you could come and make friends with the thugs and/or the guardians so you can put food in the back yard and watch where the mother goes after she's eaten? I'll ask the thugs later. From what they tell me the kittens are too small to be separated from the mother at the moment. But if you could make friends with the mother and find out where the kittens are perhaps you could end up with one of them and help the RSPCA to collect the rest?


 

I'll take a wander over there at the weekend.


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 26, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> View attachment 33461
> 
> Not long to go now. Not sure she has decided where to have them yet though.


That looks like the friendly girl from Lana Supermarket on Atlantic Road, which backs onto the alley behind ours. I haven't seen her around in a while, but one of the guys there said she's pregnant. You can see her on Street View


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Aug 15, 2013)

This was going to be a good shot of that chunky cat hanging out on Kellett Road this evening, until he decided to charge the camera in an affectionate but picture-ruining manner:


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2013)

Now this is by far the friendliest market cat I've come across. It ran over to see me and was literally climbing up my shorts and standing on its hind legs to ensure attention!

It belongs to one of the arches on Brix Station Rd close to Gresham Rd. It's a lovely puddy tat. Bit thin though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Now this is by far the friendliest market cat I've come across. It ran over to see me and was literally climbing up my shorts and standing on its hind legs to ensure attention!
> 
> It belongs to one of the arches on Brix Station Rd close to Gresham Rd. It's a lovely puddy tat. Bit thin though.
> 
> ...


eyes nice and clear. was its nose wet?


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> eyes nice and clear. was its nose wet?


 
If it was it was rubbed all over my trouser legs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2013)

editor said:


> If it was it was rubbed all over my trouser legs.


it took some time before i realised you took the picture looking down.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2013)

Those excited, attention-demanding claws were getting perilously close to my Harbl Region.


----------



## Manter (Aug 15, 2013)

cat's are apparently supposed to be much thinner than we think- you should be able to feel ribs (according to poster in vets).  Decent coat and clear eyes are a better indication of health.

s/he's beautiful


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Now this is by far the friendliest market cat I've come across. It ran over to see me and was literally climbing up my shorts and standing on its hind legs to ensure attention!
> 
> It belongs to one of the arches on Brix Station Rd close to Gresham Rd. It's a lovely puddy tat. Bit thin though.
> 
> ...


 
Lovely photo.  Looks the spit of my molly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Now this is by far the friendliest market cat I've come across. It ran over to see me and was literally climbing up my shorts and standing on its hind legs to ensure attention!


 
maybe the trousers woven out of catnip fibres were a mistake?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> maybe the trousers woven out of catnip fibres were a mistake?


It might have been the catnip thong what did it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Manter (Aug 27, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> That looks like the friendly girl from Lana Supermarket on Atlantic Road, which backs onto the alley behind ours. I haven't seen her around in a while, but one of the guys there said she's pregnant. You can see her on Street View


A cat that looked a bit like this one came for a cuddle in Brixton Village today.  But very little and young, with a big bald/shaved patch on his flank.  Not sure if he's been to the vet.... it looked more like that than mange.  Couldn't get a photo as distracted petting him- and being heavily scent marked, which mine was *furious* about when I got home


----------



## colacubes (Aug 30, 2013)

And finally we have The Albert full house. This is Billy  He are famous Brixton kitteh having fathered a number of kittens around Brixton  His shagging days are over now he's had the snip!


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2013)

Billy is an ace cat! Tough as old boots too.


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2013)

Manter said:


> A cat that looked a bit like this one came for a cuddle in Brixton Village today. But very little and young, with a big bald/shaved patch on his flank. Not sure if he's been to the vet.... it looked more like that than mange. Couldn't get a photo as distracted petting him- and being heavily scent marked, which mine was *furious* about when I got home


 
You sure it's a male? Some vets do spaying through the side (unless requested otherwise because of scarring/fur discolouration in show cats) as recovery time can be quicker and less risk of ripping the stitches -it depends on the vet though. Little cat with shaved area on flank I would immediately think young recently-spayed female being attended to by a vet who was up to date with all the latest research/findings. The incision heals in around 8-10 days, but it can take 3 months or more for the fur to grow back.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2013)

Manter said:


> A cat that looked a bit like this one came for a cuddle in Brixton Village today.  But very little and young, with a big bald/shaved patch on his flank.  Not sure if he's been to the vet.... it looked more like that than mange.  Couldn't get a photo as distracted petting him- and being heavily scent marked, which mine was *furious* about when I got home


I saw that cat the other week too. Incredibly friendly. I assumed it was a girl and she'd been spayed.


----------



## Epona (Aug 31, 2013)

Manter said:


> cat's are apparently supposed to be much thinner than we think- you should be able to feel ribs (according to poster in vets). Decent coat and clear eyes are a better indication of health.
> 
> s/he's beautiful


 
Yep, a large number of cats are obese. Mine are skinny as fuck (they eat plenty of good food - high protein/low carb wet food - but are very active), and our vet says they're perfect, says it makes a nice change to see cats that aren't obese. They're supposed to be lean hunters, not furry cushions! You should be able to feel ribs and spine and muscle when you stroke them. If you can *see* ribs sticking out from a couple of meters away, then they are too thin, but many cats that you see are likely to be overweight, which has skewed our perception of their appropriate build. As cats are so prone to obesity-related diabetes, it's important to monitor their weight and diet. One of mine has a tendency towards gluttony (and will nick a block of cheddar out of the fridge if given opportunity to do so!), but it's my responsibility to make sure he stays healthy.  The other two are self-regulating - they just seem to eat what they need, no more and no less.


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 31, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I saw that cat the other week too. Incredibly friendly. I assumed it was a girl and she'd been spayed.


 
Yes that's kumasi kitty who lives at Kumasi Market. I'm not sure what happened to her kittens, she was taken away for several weeks and has now come back much thinner and spayed.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 31, 2013)

She's a sweetie. Good to hear she's been fixed. She must have an 'owner'.


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 31, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> She's a sweetie. Good to hear she's been fixed. She must have an 'owner'.


 
Yes, it's the people at Kumasi Market, the Ghanaian shop on 3rd Ave.  She's shut in there overnight and her ginger babyfather is shut in the Sierra Leone Stores opposite, where I am sure they both earn their keep.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2013)

Billy is very handsome. 

Great down leg pics editor


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 31, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> where I am sure they both earn their keep.


 
If only they could get an appetite for cockroaches...all the traders would want a cat.


----------



## thatguyhex (Sep 13, 2013)

Walking home a little after midnight the other night I happened across this trio of local rascals hanging around in Electric Avenue.



Cute girl:



The one on the right here has a serious-cat-is-serious kinda face.



I think on the left is the cat from my picture of Lana Supermarket in the earlier post. Incidentally, their other cat (they must have two, as the baby mama looks quite different) has had six beautiful kittens.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

Now this was one lovely cat. It was outside the Barrier Block running around. I called it over and it immediately made itself at home on my knee, purring wildly. It had no collar, but didn't half remind me of the cat that came over our balcony a few years ago and - if I may make such a potentially daft statement - it sure seemed very comfortable with me. I wonder if it is the same puddy tat and remembered me (do cats remember much?)


----------



## Callie (Sep 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Now this was one lovely cat. It was outside the Barrier Block running around. I called it over and it immediately made itself at home on my knee, purring wildly. It had no collar, but didn't half remind me of the cat that came over our balcony a few years ago and - if I may make such a potentially daft statement - it sure seemed very comfortable with me. I wonder if it is the same puddy tat and remembered me (do cats remember much?)


 wheres the kitteh?


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 20, 2013)

editor said:


> do cats remember much?



Oh they remember! 
Have had a long relationship (13 years) with a neighbour/friends cat. They moved and so did the cat. Didn't see them for four years. Went to visit and the cat was sunbathing on roof heard my voice and came running to greet me partly delighted, partly annoyed. Where have you been? It was like two old cats in an urban Serengeti acknowledging each other's survival.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Now this was one lovely cat. It was outside the Barrier Block running around. I called it over and it immediately made itself at home on my knee, purring wildly. It had no collar, but didn't half remind me of the cat that came over our balcony a few years ago and - if I may make such a potentially daft statement - it sure seemed very comfortable with me. I wonder if it is the same puddy tat and remembered me (do cats remember much?)



but bear in mind cats can do time travel (it's a way of getting extra snacks) so it may only have been a week or so back that the cat visited you last...


----------



## thatguyhex (Sep 28, 2013)

There seems to be a nigh-on endless supply of market cats. In Brixton Village today I met these two:




This guy is adorably friendly but boy oh boy _what_ a fatty. He seems to belong to the Cornercopia; clearly there's good eating to be had for cats there.


----------



## story (Sep 29, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> There seems to be a nigh-on endless supply of market cats. In Brixton Village today I met these two:
> 
> 
> View attachment 41235
> This guy is adorably friendly but boy oh boy _what_ a fatty. He seems to belong to the Cornercopia; clearly there's good eating to be had for cats there.



That fella there, he was strolling along the edge of the market, down by the wall near Casa Sibilla, and he stopped over the drain, had a pee, and strolled on his way.

:impressed:


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 5, 2013)

My cat goes in the drain too! I only discovered this today when we were going for a walk. She stopped using her tray weeks ago and I was dreading complaints from neighbours about shit in flower pots or something. What a little star she is. A cat genius.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2013)

This cautious cat was spotted by Granville Arcade at 330am. Looks like it might be the fat cat above.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 8, 2013)

Kiss Kiss of Brixton Market pursued by Child 3


----------



## colacubes (Dec 22, 2013)

Cat lovers of Brixton - I have got a very exciting present for you.  I'm a veritable Santa Claus!  Have you all been good enough to receive it?


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Cat lovers of Brixton - I have got a very exciting present for you.  I'm a veritable Santa Claus!  Have you all been good enough to receive it?


Yes! I've been positively angelic!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 22, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Cat lovers of Brixton - I have got a very exciting present for you.  I'm a veritable Santa Claus!  Have you all been good enough to receive it?



Yes, i have been very well behaved.


----------



## ash (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been very good !! Meeow


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2013)

Come on colacubes! I can only be good for so long....


----------



## colacubes (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm afraid you're all going to have to be good a bit longer.  Santa's elves are still working on it.  The finishing touches are being prepared, but the elves are moaning about minimum wage or something   I can't afford to pay them overtime and Homeland is on in a minute anyway.  I'll put them back to work to have it for all the good Brixton forum children in the morning.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2013)

I better sit on my hands then. Or go to bed early so I can't get into any trouble....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 22, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I'm afraid you're all going to have to be good a bit longer.  Santa's elves are still working on it.  The finishing touches are being prepared, but the elves are moaning about minimum wage or something   I can't afford to pay them overtime and Homeland is on in a minute anyway.  I'll put them back to work to have it for all the good Brixton forum children in the morning.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok thread - time for your Christmas treat from me*   Here's a little preview gif to show you what it is:






And here's an actual place you can download it - the file is quite large so it may take a minute or so to work.

*Click here to download your present*

*Santa's little helper memespring should be thanked for technical support


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 23, 2013)

*applauds*

best christmas present evah since I got a homemade dolls house when I was 9

colacubes  one of my co-workers will be loving this when I download it for him


----------



## Manter (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesomeness! Thx colacubes


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 23, 2013)

That is lovely.  Thank you


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you colacubes and memespring I am purring.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 23, 2013)

You know this will lead to expectation for 2015 don't you?


----------



## ash (Dec 23, 2013)

Brilliant work


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 1, 2014)

only just seen the cat calendar gif - great stuff colacubes and memespring 

Pleased that my pic of the black fluffball from the Trinity made it in


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2014)

Loving your work, colacubes.

The fish shop on Atlantic Rd just past Electric Avenue has a very cute and friendly tabby kitten.  Will see if I can get a photo next time I pass.


----------



## T & P (Jan 10, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Loving your work, colacubes.
> 
> The fish shop on Atlantic Rd just past Electric Avenue has a very cute and friendly tabby kitten.  Will see if I can get a photo next time I pass.


In other words, auditions for the 2015 calendar are taking place now


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 11, 2014)

the calendar looks good on my pin board in work and my colleague is also happy with his copy


----------



## colacubes (Jan 11, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> the calendar looks good on my pin board in work and my colleague is also happy with his copy



Pics on pin board pls


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 12, 2014)

The calendar is _amazeballs_  I'm so going to have to get Crispy to print us a copy on his architect work printer.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2014)

Electric Avenue, last night.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 21, 2014)

Brixton cat calendar makes it to New York.

Kitty in NY is out! http://paper.li/kittyinNewYork/1321063823…

colacubes memespring editor


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/download-your-cats-of-brixton-calendar-2014/

"...a monthly pin up of Brixton market pussy…"


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

Who painted Saltoun Road's street art Hitler cat?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2014)

I think this one is called Tiger and lives at a vegetable shop opposite Seven.


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2014)

awwwrrr id tickle those cat feet


----------



## katie_m (Feb 13, 2014)

This market ginger is lush but is liable to turn if you touch his tummy, and viciously assault you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2014)

Not strictly Brixton but close enough to the underlying themes of this great thread.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Not strictly Brixton but close enough to the underlying themes of this great thread.
> 
> View attachment 48919



proletericat democracy!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm lucky enough to have a good view from the bedroom window of a shed roof in a neighbour's garden where the local cats congregate. When it's sunny, there loads of them up there sunning themselves. This is a usual kind of scene:







Now and then they catch me taking photos and give me teh evilz:






I reckon these two are having an affair: strange noises were coming from outside so I opened the curtains and they were having a bit of a canoodle:











But tabby soon decided he/she wasn't interested….


----------



## Ms T (Feb 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 48468
> 
> 
> I think this one is called Tiger and lives at a vegetable shop opposite Seven.


I often see him hanging out by the fish shop, strangely...


----------



## gabi (Feb 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Who painted Saltoun Road's street art Hitler cat?
> 
> View attachment 48467



That was one of my mates. It got a write up somewhere. I'll try to dig it out. There's a story behind that one


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm lucky enough to have a good view from the bedroom window of a shed roof in a neighbour's garden where the local cats congregate. When it's sunny, there loads of them up there sunning themselves. This is a usual kind of scene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to see pictures of said cats sunbathing.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> I want to see pictures of said cats sunbathing.


I'm prepared now - the camera is by the window ready for action…..


----------



## colacubes (Feb 24, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm prepared now - the camera is by the window ready for action…..



That is some excellent pussy action you got going on outside your gaff tbf


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

colacubes said:


> That is some excellent pussy action you got going on outside your gaff tbf


I say!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 12, 2014)

Little black cat in his favourite place on the neighbour's windowsill:






(I need a better zoom!)

And here's ginge cat going up against a Brixton Crack Squirrel. There was a fair bit of chasing going on, before ginge cat realised he couldn't actually catch the squirrel. Clearly, the squirrel is hard as nuts, as you see it staring out ginge cat with a proper bit of eyeball:


----------



## T & P (Mar 12, 2014)

My cats learnt squirrels were out of their reach from an early age, and don't even attempt to have a go nowadays as it'd be a waste of time and energy


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> I want to see pictures of said cats sunbathing.


I've been trying…..it was sunny as fcuk today but the cats were nowhere to be seen - damn! 

I WILL GET THE SHOT


----------



## rachelf (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello cat lovers of Brixton,

Some friends are looking for a new home for their cat, thought I'd re-post here on this thread in case any of you know someone who may like a new cat?
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/jean-paul-the-cat-looking-for-a-new-home.321678/

thanks!


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 14, 2014)

colacubes said:


> That is some excellent pussy action you got going on outside your gaff tbf


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2014)

T & P said:


> I want to see pictures of said cats sunbathing.


Got a few this morning, but still _deeply unsatisfactory










_
The money shot is four or five of them on the shed roof loving it up….

Still, it's only March. I reckon you'll be satisfied by June….!


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Got a few this morning, but still _deeply unsatisfactory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thank you for your continuing efforts


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 15, 2014)

Good work Brixton Hatter  but we want more. You have access to lots of pussy and it's only fair to share.


----------



## T & P (Mar 21, 2014)

It's nice and sunny today, Brixton Hatter...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> It's nice and sunny today, Brixton Hatter...


and today!

But there's fuck all felines to be seen. 

The camera is permanently stationed in a prime spot, so i've managed to get a few shots recently.

Sunbathing cat compilation to come soon!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2014)

MONEY SHOT


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

Great work Brixton Hatter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Great work Brixton Hatter


there will be a compilation of sunbathing cats coming soon


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 28, 2014)

Department of important cat news: I just had some excitable text messages from t'other half.

_Noors have a TINY KITTEN

She is TINY

I may never leave._​
If she's not home by the time I get back, I guess I'll know where to look


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone know if there's still a pack of ferals round marcus garvey way? Used to feed them a few years back, and often wonder if they're OK..


----------



## colacubes (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump.  If anyone wants to submit any photos for the 2015 calendar do let me know   It's entirely free, not for profit and for the pride only


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 21, 2014)

At work we are still loving the 2014 calendar


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Bump.  If anyone wants to submit any photos for the 2015 calendar do let me know   It's entirely free, not for profit and for the pride only


Here you go - puddy tat outside the villaaaage:


----------



## bacterium (Oct 31, 2014)

Employee of BK enterprises on acre lane


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2014)

Spotted this one relaxing above the shop fronts on Electric Avenue.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 3, 2014)

back garden of the Duke of Ed


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 3, 2014)

colacubes said:


> And finally we have The Albert full house. This is Billy  He are famous Brixton kitteh having fathered a number of kittens around Brixton  His shagging days are over now he's had the snip!



One of his kittens lives with us, not in Brixton anymore, but in Brum. He's as handsome as his dad


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2014)

Is there going to be a Cats of Brixton 2015 Calendar?!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 12, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is there going to be a Cats of Brixton 2015 Calendar?!



We're probably a few pics short, but if we get a few more submissions in the next week or so we can put something together I'm sure


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 12, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2014)

the cats of deptford are starting to seek their moment in the sun as well


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 24, 2015)

Little bugger would not stay still long enough for me to get a good photo, deffo not a poser and very friendly.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 26, 2015)

This big bad boy hangs out at the top of Popes Road.



It could be a girl, i thought it was a lion (with a mane) when i snapped it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This big bad boy hangs out at the top of Popes Road.
> 
> View attachment 69278
> 
> It could be a girl, i thought it was a lion (with a mane) when i snapped it.







looks more like a tiger to me

a lion - with mane - for comparison


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This big bad boy hangs out at the top of Popes Road.
> 
> View attachment 69278
> 
> It could be a girl, i thought it was a lion (with a mane) when i snapped it.



it's a self portrait of the kitteh in the post before...


----------



## gdubz (Mar 29, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Little bugger would not stay still long enough for me to get a good photo, deffo not a poser and very friendly.
> 
> View attachment 69199


Where was this one? People in my block have lost one v similar in last couple of weeks - is a pretty friendly/noisy cat


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 29, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Where was this one? People in my block have lost one v similar in last couple of weeks - is a pretty friendly/noisy cat



This one has lived in the market for ages, i remember when it was very small,.
It lives/works at Esme's in Market Row;
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...sU-SIDySHGrxvz7eu22lSCA!2e0!3e2!6m1!1e1?hl=en


----------



## thatguyhex (Apr 3, 2015)

This cheeky boy belongs to Lana Supermarket on Atlantic Road (next to the entrance to Market Row), and can often be seen in the alley next to Asmara on Coldharbour Lane, where their back door opens onto. He's super friendly and, as you can see from this photo, quite interested in checking out your house, if you let him. He's adorable and I'd adopt him in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 4, 2015)

Just spotted this shady character shotting weed on Atlantic Road. Proper badman


----------



## alcopop (Sep 5, 2015)

story said:


> I saw a black cat with white moustaches in Electric Lane a few weeks ago, but not since. Young handsome fella, he was. Anyone else seen him?


Long furry one? If so yes. Very good looking feline


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2015)

One of the market cat progeny has moved in down our street. It has already maimed a squirrel and out the fear of god into all the local cats. Next step: foxes


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 5, 2015)

alcopop said:


> Very good looking feline



Is there any other kind?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 7, 2015)

I consider this thread my finest moment on Urban


----------



## Manter (Sep 7, 2015)

Manter said:


> One of the market cat progeny has moved in down our street. It has already maimed a squirrel and out the fear of god into all the local cats. Next step: foxes










Look! She's beautiful! 

And bonkers


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2015)

This Station Road car is super friendly and loves to half climb up your leg!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 9, 2015)

building momentum for a calendar I reckon


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

More cats please!


----------



## story (Apr 16, 2016)

tufty79 said:


> Anyone know if there's still a pack of ferals round marcus garvey way? Used to feed them a few years back, and often wonder if they're OK..



 I was in Marcus Garvey Way yesterday and spotted a couple of cats sauntering about. What did the ferals look like? One of the ones I saw yesterday was kinda tortoiseshell and white, the other was black & white splotched.

And because it was a nice enough day, several folks had their doors open, and I spied plenty of black and white indoor cats sitting just inside doorways.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 16, 2016)

story said:


> I was in Marcus Garvey Way yesterday and spotted a couple of cats sauntering about. What did the ferals look like? One of the ones I saw yesterday was kinda tortoiseshell and white, the other was black & white splotched.
> 
> And because it was a nice enough day, several folks had their doors open, and I spied plenty of black and white indoor cats sitting just inside doorways.



There appears to be a problem with the website. For some reason your pics aren't displaying. I'll page llama


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2019)

met this kitteh at bookmongers last week.  s/he had obviously had a busy morning...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 29, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> met this kitteh at bookmongers last week.  s/he had obviously had a busy morning...
> 
> View attachment 194411



That's Popeye. He's enjoying his retirement after a busy life.

Rosa the much loved pit bull died last year and the local mogs swiftly took their chance to colonise the back yard of the shop. After long internecine wars Popeye triumphed and staked his claim. He's always been a local feral and, being now quite elderly (in feral terms), was keen for a quiet retirement patrolling the one yard. The humans, despite being reluctant in their recent heartbreak to make space for any more four legged love (and in any case very sceptical about cats),  gave them water during the heatwave and then, inevitably,  started putting food out.

This chap had a huge hammerhead swollen face and one eye swollen shut (hence "Popeye") so they took him to the vet. The vet treated his eye and explained that his wide head and thick neck was due to massive levels of King Tom hormones.

Being a cat clever enough to rule the streets, conquering the human heart was a doddle. The sacrifice of occasionally allowing human interaction is small price to pay for his throne, warmth, shelter and regular meals. His face and neck are less massive these days (less need for the KingTom thing = lower testosterone overload) but he's still fiercely impressive in stature and bearing.

You can buy copies of his official portraits in postcard form at the counter.


ETA
I think he was known by other names by other shopkeepers over the years, but he's now come indoors at Bookmongers so he's got a proper name to go with his proper bed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 29, 2019)

And of course that's a picture of Rosa standing sentinel over Popeye in your photo Puddy_Tat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> And of course that's a picture of Rosa standing sentinel over Popeye in your photo Puddy_Tat



yes, i think rosa was there last time i went in, although think she preferred napping on the sofa at the back of the shop (i don't get to brixton all that often) and was a bit surprised to see a feline resident!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 29, 2019)

Rosa went on holiday with Patrick and had some wild adventures (in Nova Scotia I think) including tearing out the tendons in her hind leg in a misjudged deer chasing incident (my brain may have exaggerated some of these details for my entertainment). She was a kinder and less arrogant dog afterwards, but only slightly less grumpy. I loved her so much. She developed a chronic endocrine disorder which eventually saw her off, to the great sorrow of Bookmongers and Brixton.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 29, 2019)

Popeye, awaiting his minions.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 29, 2019)

There are some great snaps on the Bookmonger’s Instagram feed. Here’s another one of Popeye. He’s upright in this one but in most of them he’s resting his enormously wide head on something.

Book Mongers Instagram posts - Gramho.com


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 29, 2019)

Bookmongers is my favourite shop in Brixton.

Popeye is great. Was living out the back for years. Does seem to recognise regulars to the shop.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 11, 2020)

Goodness me, that's Tiger! Here's a pic I took 6 or 7 years ago when he was living at Brixton Foods on Market Row, next door to Franco Manca.







He is probably my cat's Dad. She was born in the back of Brixton Foods at a time when he was the dominant Tom there. I might take her in to see how they react. She's very hostile/scared towards all cats except for one who used to visit her, who I think was her brother. His 'owner' happened to drop by when they were sitting under the same car. He was from another unit on Market Row, so he was probably also fathered by Tiger/Popeye. I wonder what tragedy caused him to leave Brixton Foods. He was well-liked there and given a special place to sit out front. The fishmonger opposite would give him scraps.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 11, 2020)

.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> View attachment 194443
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what happened to the dog? haven't been in there for over 6 years


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 17, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> what happened to the dog? haven't been in there for over 6 years


]


Rosa died.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2020)

Electric Lane today


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2020)

Saw this beauty strutting its stuff on Atlantic Road today


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 1, 2021)

This is Albert. He lives on Saltoun Road,  but not at no. 27. When I stopped to say hello to Albert, the postman stopped to talk to me. He told me how Albert likes to hang around on the street and chat with anyone who happens by.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2021)

Now this cat was amazing. He came up to us in Loughborough Park and was totally fearless and very friendly. 
And when some dog had the audacity to try and join us, the cat calmly psyched it out and sent it packing.


----------



## story (Jun 30, 2022)

This pretty madam at Tudor Court


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Electric Lane today
> 
> View attachment 216303


That's Croaky, currenly the stinkiest pisser in Brixton! Feral cat needs a home

He is on the Feline Friends list of ferals to be neutered and adopted. But he's not classified as 'at risk', so it may be a while before he says goodbye to his bollocks. https://felinefriendslondon.uk/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 2, 2022)

SheilaNaGig said:


> View attachment 252326



albert got on to teh tweeter recently -



alt text reads - "There is a poster of a black and white cat, Albert, with the instructions not to feed Albert. The actual cat, Albert, sits on the wall next to the poster dripping with disdain."


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 2, 2022)

Saw this pair of beautiful mini panthers today, just hanging out. Snapped a photo for this thread and then noticed their owner  was doing their front garden 😬 Thankfully she was very accepting of my frankly weird behaviour


----------



## story (Sep 6, 2022)

This little lady on Brixton Orchard last Thursday


----------



## story (Sep 6, 2022)

Actually, looking at those snaps again, it could be a boy. Seemed very Girlie IRL. Maybe non binary. Ive certainly lived with cats who were gay, so I guess non binary is also possible.


----------



## Denny (Sep 7, 2022)

story said:


> I saw a black cat with white moustaches in Electric Lane a few weeks ago, but not since. Young handsome fella, he was. Anyone else seen him?


It might have been a local Tom cat but this one was not young.  He was spraying everywhere very smelly.  Been on the streets a long time.  He has settled with a local couple who got him neutered.  He reigns supreme on their sofa a lot of the time.  He's old so I think he thought it time he retired off the streets and found comfort.


----------



## story (Sep 7, 2022)

Denny said:


> It might have been a local Tom cat but this one was not young.  He was spraying everywhere very smelly.  Been on the streets a long time.  He has settled with a local couple who got him neutered.  He reigns supreme on their sofa a lot of the time.  He's old so I think he thought it time he retired off the streets and found comfort.



Hello new member Denny 
Did you stumble upon us while looking for info about local cats, perchance? 

I suspect you’re talking about the chap in this thread here.










						Feral cat needs a home
					

This little fellow lives around Rushcroft Road and Vining Street.  He's very sweet and wants to be my cat's friend. She tolerates him, which is most unlike her. This almost certainly means they have the same father, Popeye, who resides in Bookmongers. He likes to spray near my door, to impress...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## story (Oct 7, 2022)

Genuine Market cat here, not one of them also-ran pretenders who live in the surrounding residential streets with gardens and what-not.

Resting quiet and calm at the junction of Electric.Lane and Electric Avenue during the evening clear up.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 8, 2022)

story said:


> Genuine Market cat here, not one of them also-ran pretenders



Market cats are allowed to have dreams!


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

Here is another market cat dreaming the dream in Nour...


----------



## story (Nov 18, 2022)

Voodoo shop cat. Ws sitting perfectly posed on the threshold but when I stopped and stooped to take the snap they immediately came over to say hello.


----------



## story (Dec 27, 2022)

Popeye of Bookmongers


David Clapson


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 27, 2022)

story said:


> Popeye of Bookmongers





might call in and see him tomorrow...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> might call in and see him tomorrow...





a brief moment of petting was allowed, before i was politely but firmly advised that he had more important things to do


----------

